
Rich Decibels on Teal, Scuttlebutt and Solarpunk [audio] - rendx
https://anchor.fm/stephenreid321/episodes/Rich-Decibels-on-Teal--Scuttlebutt-and-Solarpunk-e24qf9
======
panarky
I'd love to listen, but anchor.fm is yet another closed podcasting platform
that doesn't let the listener download the audio.

No thanks, I want to listen my way, not stream it from you.

~~~
detaro
[https://d3ctxlq1ktw2nl.cloudfront.net/production/2018-8-2/43...](https://d3ctxlq1ktw2nl.cloudfront.net/production/2018-8-2/4364485-44100-2-806d91043bb5.m4a)

